# Rampe Programmieren



## zloyduh (16 September 2010)

Hallo,

  Folgendes Problem:  
  ich muss pro gefahrene Stecke (in mm) die Vorschubgeschwindigkeit proportional erhöhen.

  Die Vorschubgeschwindigkeit muss sich vom min auf den max. Wert proportional der vorgegebenen Stecke steigen.
  Die min Vorschubgeschwindigkeit für das heranfahren an das Material ist ein Festwert welcher nicht verändert werden kann.
  Die max. Vorschubgeschwindigkeit wird vom Bediener vorgegeben.

  Ablauf:
  -        mit einer min. Geschwindigkeit an das Material heranfahren
  -        dann langsam Beschleunigen bis max. Geschwindigkeit erreicht ist
  -        anschließend in die andere Richtung  runter Beschluenigen bis auf den min Wert

  System: S120 mit Absolutwertgeber mit S7-300

  Kann mir jemand paar Tipps geben wie ich dieses Problem lösen bzw umsetzen kann.


----------



## vierlagig (16 September 2010)

ein tipp: das problem läßt sich a) mathematisch beschreiben und b) ebenso mathematisch lösen

stichwort: lineare funktion


----------



## zloyduh (16 September 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> stichwort: lineare funktion




Soweit war ich auch schon....
Ich bekomme die Gleichung nicht hin, es muss ja einen Zusammenhang zw. Geschwindigkeit und Weg ergeben.

Deswegen wolte ich paar Tipps von Experten haben...


----------



## vierlagig (16 September 2010)

zloyduh schrieb:


> Deswegen wolte ich paar Tipps von Experten haben...



da bin ich raus ...

ich dachte ja nur, wenn man y als geschwindigkeit definiert könnte man mit x als weg da sicher was machen


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 September 2010)

Hallo,
so ein bißchen Gehirnschmalz erfordert dieses "lapidare" Problem auch schon.
1.) du startest ja nicht mit V = 0
2.) irgendwann wird ja eine Erhöhung des Wertes Strecke ja keine Erhöhung von V (Geschwindigkeit) mehr ergeben (weil du Vmax erreicht hast).
3.) Der Zusammenhang ist die Steigung der Geraden - die definiert sich aus v1 (bei s = 0) und vmax (bei >= smax).

Kannst du jetzt etwas damit anfangen ?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Ralle (16 September 2010)

Und such mal unter "Rampe". Da findet sich u.a. so etwas: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=20723&highlight=Rampe

Zumindest ein Teil der Lösung findet sich sicher.


----------



## vierlagig (16 September 2010)

*ROFL*

kaum schreit er nach experten kommen larry und ralle ... was besseres kann dem zloyduh ja gar nicht passieren


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 September 2010)

Danke für die Blumen ...


----------



## zloyduh (16 September 2010)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> so ein bißchen Gehirnschmalz erfordert dieses "lapidare" Problem auch schon.
> 1.) du startest ja nicht mit V = 0
> 2.) irgendwann wird ja eine Erhöhung des Wertes Strecke ja keine Erhöhung von V (Geschwindigkeit) mehr ergeben (weil du Vmax erreicht hast).
> ...



Meinst du so??

aktuellePos=Vmax/Vmin * Delta(L)


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 September 2010)

nee ... eher so :
	
	



```
V = ((vmax - vmin) / s_ref) * delta_s
 
delta_s : zurückgelegte Strecke - relativ zum Startpunkt
s_ref : Referenz-Strecke für den Steigubngs-Bereich
```
Gruß
Larry


----------

